# Best truly waterproof gloves for shovelers?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I need to invest in some good, warm, truly waterproof gloves for my shovelers and ATV and snowblower operators- regular ski gloves get wet too fast and my trucks end up full of wet gloves…. what brand have you guys found is best for shovelers? They need to be warm, winter gloves, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.gemplers.com/product/B1534/Insulated-PVC-Grip-Gloves

Best I've found so far.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have about 10 pair of these gloves. Inexpensive, warm and waterproof.

http://www.jojocloset.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=93825&currency=USD&language=en


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cold-resistant-pvc-gloves-in-orange-large-99691.html
we bought a bunch of these last year, still have them. Keep hands warm and is great for salting the walks without ruining any other pair of gloves


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.fullsource.com/youngstown-gloves/?gclid=ckwspjv6ucicfrnp7aod0deagq


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Glove-S...1418164780&sr=8-1&keywords=snow+blower+gloves 
We bought all the guys these. They are warm and never get wet.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1895784 said:


> http://www.gemplers.com/product/B1534/Insulated-PVC-Grip-Gloves
> 
> Best I've found so far.


X2, I got turned on to those when making snow years ago.
Nothing better for working with water at sub zero temps.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

My old Kinco insulated gloves are pretty warm but not waterproof, so for this season, I tried a pair of the Youngstown gloves that Mr. Markus mentioned. They're not the most heavily insulated gloves in my collection, but they do seem to be waterproof. Got mine from AW Direct in CT. <http://www.awdirect.com/waterproof-reflective-winter-work-gloves-medium/gloves>

For times when my hands are wrapped around the handle of a shovel, or on the unheated grips of the snowblower for 30 minutes or more, I might go for something with a lining. I'll check out some of the ones linked above.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

dodgegmc1213;1895801 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/cold-resistant-pvc-gloves-in-orange-large-99691.html
> we bought a bunch of these last year, still have them. Keep hands warm and is great for salting the walks without ruining any other pair of gloves


These work awesome. Never had a problem with cold or wet hands.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been happy with these for many years http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...uth-trading-winterproof-work-glove-11094.aspx


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive had a couple pairs of Hotfingers. They are ski gloves but my hands have never been wet or cold with these, if anything they sweat. Plus these have a little blow hole,lol that you puff a breath into the gloves and they stay warmer for a long time after. I got them at a local sporting store, they were like 60 bucks but on sale for half.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

mkwl;1895776 said:


> I need to invest in some good, warm, truly waterproof gloves for my shovelers and ATV and snowblower operators- regular ski gloves get wet too fast and my trucks end up full of wet gloves…. what brand have you guys found is best for shovelers? They need to be warm, winter gloves, of course.
> 
> Thanks!


True Adventure Gear X-2 Snowmobile Gloves, 
http://tagear.us/store.php?crn=223&rn=536&action=show_detail
I use them for snowmobiling, cold weather dirt biking/ATVing, Shoveling and running a Blower.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Atlas gloves are the only industrial commercial gloves i have seen hold up. They are super warm and do not get wet


----------



## Klaibs27 (Oct 21, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Glove-S...1418164780&sr=8-1&keywords=snow+blower+gloves
> We bought all the guys these. They are warm and never get wet.


I went out and got a set of these at my local Ace hardware store and put them to the test here in the Philly area as we just had a sloppy mess with snow to start that quickly changed over to freezing rain. The ONLY thing that was dry on me was my hands. The only issue is my hands would actually sweat so i'd have to keep them near the defroster in between sites to air them out.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I know it’s old thread. But any of these gloves come in xxl. The one size fits all don’t work!
Mark saw those come in l and xl. How big are they?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Buff looks like that website gone?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> I know it's old thread. But any of these gloves come in xxl. The one size fits all don't work!
> Mark saw those come in l and xl. How big are they?


I have fairly good sized hands and the Large are good. I did find some on Amazon in medium.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have fairly good sized hands and the Large are good. I did find some on Amazon in medium.


Thanks!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Buff looks like that website gone?


I hit the link and the site came up, seems that particular glove is no longer but hit the gloves tab on the menu tree on the left.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Another vote for the atlas insulated . Get the extra large size . I get them a dozen at a time . I give them to all my guys . They don’t get wet and you can use salt by hand if need be . After Turn the cuff in and put in the dryer or they will smell horrible from sweat . A lobsterman who fishes all year turned me into these about 10 years ago


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

mkwl said:


> I need to invest in some good, warm, truly waterproof gloves for my shovelers and ATV and snowblower operators- regular ski gloves get wet too fast and my trucks end up full of wet gloves…. what brand have you guys found is best for shovelers? They need to be warm, winter gloves, of course.
> 
> Thanks!


So first 
Why don't workmen's have their own gloves 
Do you supply boots and socks too?

Giving gloves is like buying people underwear 
It's a personal choice and you'll rarely make 50% of the people happy, best if they make their own choice.

For ATV operators you need to get a snowmobiler catalog 
Gloves , hats and goggles 
Gloves wise FXR has the best gloves for the price 
Gloved finger also comes with a giggle scraper built in.
Klim is up there but doubt you want to do $80 for gloves.

Shoveler's 
Everyone here and I mean everyone runs chilly grips


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

BUFF said:


> I hit the link and the site came up, seems that particular glove is no longer but hit the gloves tab on the menu tree on the left.


Thanks! What about size? They run big?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Thanks! What about size? They run big?


Pretty true to size from my experience.
I haven't bought a pair since I make the post so things could have changed


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> So first
> Why don't workmen's have their own gloves
> Do you supply boots and socks too?
> 
> ...


If someone chooses to provide creature comforts for their employees does that make them wrong or a bad boss?

I personally choose to provide...
1. 4 nice anti-fog safety glasses per year
2. 1 pair of the thin rubber coated palm gloves per week ( they cost $2) 
3. 3 pairs of the same glove in an insulated winter version per season
4. 1 pair of the insulated high-wrist snow blower style gloves per season 
5. Company t shirts, hats, and hoodies
6. High-viz parka after a year of employment 
7. $125 boot voucher that's integrated into their employee handbook and prorated based on length of employment for that calendar year.
8. Random ball game tickets: here's baseball or hockey tickets for you and whoever you want to take...blah blah blah
9. Christmas bonus: stocking cap, pocket knife, Arborwear double-thick hoodie, and cash out of my own personal pocket. Plus special bonuses based on above and beyond accomplishments.

These are my ways of showing my appreciation for the people that make my way of life possible.

My father taught me along time ago that people are the single most important thing in business. It's either your employees or your customers but they are people.

And FYI I've never bought any of them underwear...guess I'm a crappy boss


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> If someone chooses to provide creature comforts for their employees does that make them wrong or a bad boss?
> 
> I personally choose to provide...
> 1. 4 nice anti-fog safety glasses per year
> ...


:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

m_ice said:


> If someone chooses to provide creature comforts for their employees does that make them wrong or a bad boss?
> 
> I personally choose to provide...
> 1. 4 nice anti-fog safety glasses per year
> ...


Give people uniforms, they complain
Give people gloves, they complain
Give them a truck, they complain

Its not big enough, its the wrong color, I don't want to wear your stuff I want to wear my stuff...
Blah blah blah.

Dont Give people Swag, they complain
Dont give people gloves, they complain
...they're just going to complain.

You can DO whatever you want, but asking anyone what is better (gloves, socks, etc) isnt going to be the right answer for some other person.
You can ask what the cheapest gloves are, where can I find them bulk, etc... But there's no "right" answer for 'what glove should I get'...

hourly employees get very little control in their lives, limited mostly by their lack of solid discretionary income; by nature they resent assumption of any control that they do have, like what color shirt should they wear today or what gloves they like.

X$ per employee for reimbursement of their choice will make most people happy.
some will still complain and just want more pay.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

m_ice said:


> If someone chooses to provide creature comforts for their employees does that make them wrong or a bad boss?
> 
> I personally choose to provide...
> 1. 4 nice anti-fog safety glasses per year
> ...


and ive received underwear as Xmas gifts before.... never understood the philosophy of people comfortable enough to buy someone else underwear that wasn't an intimate partner...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I use the orang pvc winter Gloves from ocean state ( same as harbor freight but they last longer)They hold up great never get wet and you can use them to spread salt and calcium without destroying them too.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

m_ice said:


> If someone chooses to provide creature comforts for their employees does that make them wrong or a bad boss?
> 
> I personally choose to provide...
> 1. 4 nice anti-fog safety glasses per year
> ...


Thats a lot of stuff... You hiring???

Dang that's gonna be a long commute every morning


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Thats a lot of stuff... You hiring???
> 
> Dang that's gonna be a long commute every morning


It is but it isnt... in the grand scheme of things it's a small cost of doing business and goes along way to a group of guys that loyal and appreciative.
I wont blow smoke, on any given day any of they would tell you I'm a jerk but I would go to bat for them anytime.


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

TP being TP again. 

how dare you come here asking other professionals what gloves they recommend. how dare you for trying to take care of your employees. just who do you think you are? 

that said, thanks for asking the question. i'm definitely going to try a couple of these options


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

We used the Atlas PVC gloves commercial fishing in the winter. If it gets real cold, buy em big and put a wool liner in them. They are dry, maybe not the warmest you can buy, but I think they are best all around because of their toughness, waterproof, and warmth!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

tpendagast said:


> Give people uniforms, they complain
> Give people gloves, they complain
> Give them a truck, they complain
> 
> ...


Just curious, how long have your employees been with you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> Give people uniforms, they complain
> Give people gloves, they complain
> Give them a truck, they complain
> 
> ...


Maybe the problem is YOU. Or your hiring practices.

I went to Dave Ramsey's EntreLeadership seminar Tuesday. Basically, you're hiring donkeys instead of thoroughbreds. The problem is not the employees, it is the person hiring the employees. The team will never exceed the "leader". Although if you have this many issues, you aren't leading, you're managing or directing.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fireside said:


> I use the orang pvc winter Gloves from ocean state ( same as harbor freight but they last longer)They hold up great never get wet and you can use them to spread salt and calcium without destroying them too.


 x2


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

m_ice said:


> If someone chooses to provide creature comforts for their employees does that make them wrong or a bad boss?
> 
> I personally choose to provide...
> 1. 4 nice anti-fog safety glasses per year
> ...


Wow. What a great boss! I need to step it up a little. There is so much competition for finding good employees that going beyond just their their hourly wage is mandatory. They'll appreciate the little things like gloves, good uniforms, etc. I allow employees that I trust to use tools or mow their own lawn once in a while. After a week of hot temps I like to leave them a cooler full of ice cold six packs for each of them with cash bonus attached. (Not allowed to consume at shop...)

I have never had an employee complain about free stuff. All are grateful and let me know.

Also word gets around to other companies employees. On occasion I have had interested applicants tell me that they heard from my employees what they like about the job and that their current employer does not do or offer or treat them a certain way. A company's reputation on how they treat their employees affects who they will attract in the future.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

whammer33024 said:


> TP being TP again.
> 
> how dare you come here asking other professionals what gloves they recommend. how dare you for trying to take care of your employees. just who do you think you are?
> 
> that said, thanks for asking the question. i'm definitely going to try a couple of these options


I guess it was time. TP makes so many good comments and posts and then out of the blue makes some ridiculous comment(s). I'll never understand it.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> Wow. What a great boss! I need to step it up a little. There is so much competition for finding good employees that going beyond just their their hourly wage is mandatory. They'll appreciate the little things like gloves, good uniforms, etc. I allow employees that I trust to use tools or mow their own lawn once in a while. After a week of hot temps I like to leave them a cooler full of ice cold six packs for each of them with cash bonus attached. (Not allowed to consume at shop...)
> 
> I have never had an employee complain about free stuff. All are grateful and let me know.
> 
> Also word gets around to other companies employees. On occasion I have had interested applicants tell me that they heard from my employees what they like about the job and that their current employer does not do or offer or treat them a certain way. A company's reputation on how they treat their employees affects who they will attract in the future.


I wouldnt say I'm a great boss and there have been times that I've been burned. It's like anything else, there are good people out there and in my experience I give people the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise it usually works out for me.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

whammer33024 said:


> TP being TP again.
> 
> how dare you come here asking other professionals what gloves they recommend. how dare you for trying to take care of your employees. just who do you think you are?
> 
> that said, thanks for asking the question. i'm definitely going to try a couple of these options


Send him a wambulance that can carry him and all those unapreviative employees


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Landgreen said:


> There is so much competition for finding good employees that going beyond just their their hourly wage is mandatory.


Not in Alaska, I'm told


----------

